# Beaumont, TX-Young GR, Sage, needs adopter!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...19337549.59333.237760179614133&type=1&theater

She is so adorable. Please give this stray Mom (can't find her babies) a home!




Friends of Golden Retrievers


“Sage” .. ID#13925

Golden Retriever/Labrador Retriever Mix .. Young Female

Up-to-date with routine shots .. House trained

Sage is a gorgeous Ggolden Retriever mix who was found as a stray after recently having puppies and although we looked for over an hour for her pups near where she was found (even followed her for a little bit before catching her) we never found the puppies. She was very timid when she first came into the shelter, but was playful with the other dog in her kennel. A sweet woman fell in love with her pitiful eyes and is fostering her, giving Sage the time and love she needs to know there is good in the world. She is coming out of her shell everyday, her foster mom is so proud of the progress she has made in the short time she has been fostering her.

Please contact the shelter for further info.

Beaumont Animal Services 
1884 Pine Street 
Beaumont, TX 77703 
Phone: 409-838-3304
Email: [email protected]

Hours of operation:
Monday-Friday, 9 am-4 pm

Adopting a friend
Our adoption fee is $30.00 and our rabies vaccination fee is $15.00.
In order to adopt, you must provide us with a valid drivers license and sign a contract stating you will get the animal spayed/neutered.

**I emld. the Golden Ret. Rescue in Houston.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Sage!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Doing Happy Dance*

I'm doing the Happy Dance for this little girl!
It says on Facebook, that she was adopted!!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...19337549.59333.237760179614133&type=1&theater


----------

